# Ci mancherebbe altro



## Artrella

*
Ci mancherebbe*
Ciao!
Ho visto quella frase in qualche dialogui... come si usa, che vuol dire?
Grazie


----------



## Elisa68

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> Ho visto quella frase in qualche dialogo... come si usa, che vuol dire?
> Grazie


 
Si puo' usare sia in risposta ad un grazie nello stesso senso di _figurati_ (gia' discusso in un altro thread) oppure per dire _ci mancherebbe altro-That would be the limit _(Garzanti) o _ci mancherebbe solo questo - That's all we needed_ (Garzanti)

Qual'e' il contesto, perche' anche la risposta di Lisa e' giusta?


----------



## Artrella

Mi hanno detto che è come dire "questo è imposibile" ma non capisco molto.  Inoltre non ho trovato nesun dialogo dove quello appare.


----------



## Elisa68

Artrella said:
			
		

> Mi hanno detto che è come dire "questo è impossibile" ma non capisco molto. Inoltre non ho trovato nesun dialogo dove appare questa forma (?).


 
Papa' mi compri la moto?
Ci mancherebbe altro!

Se e' qualcosa del genere si potrebbe anche tradurre con  _questo e' impossibile_, nel significato di _non credo proprio, dimenticalo_!!!


----------



## V52

Ci mancherebbe can be translated also  "You are welcome" 
Vitt52


----------



## pescara

Ciao,
My aunt in Italy sometimes uses the phrase "ci mancherebbe." For example, I say "I hope to come to Italy this summer to visit you" and she responds "ci mancherebbe." I interpret this response as "it would be missed" (if you didn't come). Am I interpreting it correctly? Is there a more colloquial, less literal translation?

Grazie.


----------



## alitza

Well, I'm not saying that this is what your aunt meant, but "ci mancherebbe" is very often used with an ironic connotation. An equivalent phrase in English would be :"Yep, just what we needed " (rolling their eyes). At least my Italian friend always uses it this way. Maybe there are different interpretations in different regions , I can't tell for sure. We'll just have to wait for a native on this one.


----------



## systema encephale

alitza said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not saying that this is what your aunt meant, but "ci mancherebbe" is very often used with an ironic connotation. An equivalent phrase in English would be :"Yep, just what we needed " (rolling their eyes). At least my Italian friend always uses it this way. Maybe there are different interpretations in different regions , I can't tell for sure. We'll just have to wait for a native on this one.


Well, not only. We use "ci mancherebbe" when the answer is obviously yes, especially when somebody asks for a favour.
For example:

_A: Posso prendere in prestito questo libro?
B: Ci mancherebbe!! (of course you can!!)
_


----------



## pescara

Grazie Alitza e Systema Encephale.  I'm happy to hear that this expression is used in a positive as well as an ironic sense, since my Aunt says it to me often!


----------



## cas29

Most of the people I've met have used it in the sense of "think nothing of it", or "you could have taken this for granted".... for example - thanking a waiter for taking our picture at a cafe - he said ci mancherebbe, a friend doing me a favour.

In my 12 years in Italy, I've been fortunate to only hear it in a positive context, though my students assure me that it can be very sarcastic!

I trust your aunt wants to see you!


----------



## moodywop

There is yet another context in which _ci mancherebbe _can be used:

_Non spetta a me dirti cosa fare. Ci mancherebbe (altro)! Voglio solo che tu ti renda conto delle conseguenze della tua decisione_

Come si può tradurre in inglese in questo caso?


----------



## cas29

I think in this context it could be translated (figuratively) as "I wouldn't dream of it"


----------



## moodywop

cas29 said:
			
		

> I think in this context it could be translated (figuratively) as "I wouldn't dream of it"


 
That's an excellent translation. Thanks, cas29


----------



## andreasi

pescara said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> My aunt in Italy sometimes uses the phrase "ci mancherebbe." For example, I say "I hope to come to Italy this summer to visit you" and she responds "ci mancherebbe." I interpret this response as "it would be missed" (if you didn't come). Am I interpreting it correctly? Is there a more colloquial, less literal translation?
> 
> Grazie.


 

Usually the phase "ci mancherebbe" is used with the meaning of "it's absolutely the opposite" or "absolutely not". It's usually used answering to questions like "Do you mind if I come to visit you?" or "Sorry if I'm disturbing you".
Sometimes it's used with "anzi mi fa piacere" ("ci mancherebbe, anzi mi fa piacere") that is "absolutely not, I would be happy (if you could come)".
So I think you don't say your aunt "I hope to come to Italy this summer to visit you" to receive that answer ... otherwise you shouldn't be her darling niece/nephew!!!
Ciao.


----------



## Gianni2

What does it mean in this context (used in the thread about i vucumpra'):
Prima di tutto non sono assolutamente arrabiato con tec.  Ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## Jana337

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> What does it mean in this context (used in the thread about i vucumpra'):
> Prima di tutto non sono assolutamente arrabiato con te.  Ci mancherebbe altro!


 Roughly: How could I (be angry with you)? How can you think that I could be angry?

It is a versatile phrase; I suggest that you look up our old threads about it. 

Jana


----------



## bugbear

Gianni2 said:
			
		

> What does it mean in this context (used in the thread about i vucumpra'):
> Prima di tutto non sono assolutamente arrabiato con tec.  Ci mancherebbe altro!



The sense, as correctly posted by Jana, is "How could you think..."

The phrase is compressed: complete would have been (roughly)

_Ci mancherebbe anche che fossi arrabbiato con te per questo
The only missing thing would be that I was angry with you for that

_and the meaning is, like Jana suggested, something like "it would be silly that I was angry with you for that"

Is mostly used in spoken language


----------



## _forumuser_

The other day Nickditoro, TimLA and others were talking about whether knowing the literal meaning of an idiomatic expression in the source language (Italian here) is helpful for understanding its meaning and how/when to use it. I think this is a good case in point. 

Ci mancherebbe (solo questo/lui/lei is omitted but implied) = 
(literal meaning) Good heavens, that is the last thing we lack and then we would have it all/everything! (good general translation) = *Not at all*. 

It is used almost always "positively", to deny a negative:

(+)
- Ti dispiace se ne prendo una? Do you mind if I take one?
- Ci mancherebbe! Not at all! = Sure you can, go ahead!

(-)
- Quindi non lo vuoi piu' vedere? So you don't ever wanna see him again?
- Ci mancherebbe = Not at all = Sure I do.

But some speakers might use it inaccurately.


----------



## virgilio

Gianni2,
I think forumuser has hit the nail in the head here and for the reason he suggests too.

"The other day Nickditoro, TimLA and others were talking about whether knowing the literal meaning of an idiomatic expression in the source language (Italian here) is helpful for understanding its meaning and how/when to use it. I think this is a good case in point. 

Ci mancherebbe (solo questo/lui/lei is omitted but implied) = 
(literal meaning) Good heavens, that is the last thing we lack and then we would have it all/everything! (good general translation) = Not at all." 

I suppose a literal English translation  would be "it  needed no more than that" but in the sense of "it needed but that to make complete nonsense" or "don't be silly!" - "the very idea!".
It's always a good idea to go back to the original, basic meaning of a word, as forumuser has done. 

Virgilio


----------



## Celeste6002

Can someone please help me figure out what this phrase mean?

"Non c'è nulla di male però a parlare con le altre persone, ci mancherebbe, quando si ama non chiude nessuno in una gabbia".

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Xilit

I don't know where you have found this sentence but I believe it is not correct. I would say:
 
"Non c'è nulla di male però a parlare con le altre persone, ci mancherebbe, quando si ama non *si* chiude nessuno in una gabbia".
 
I would translate it this way: "There's nothing wrong with talking to other people, not at all, when you love someone you do not jailed him/her".
 
I hope it is clear enough!
 
Ciao


----------



## -STEVE-

"Ci mancherebbe" it's an Italian expression that makes the meaning of what you previusly said stronger.
You can use that expressione to reply to a "Grazie" as well. (The same meaning of "Figurati
Example:
Grazie per avermi aiutato con i compiti!
Ci mancherebbe (altro)!/ Figurati!

I hope I cleared up your doubt


----------



## Celeste6002

Thanks, Steve!


----------



## You little ripper!

There are quite a few listings for 'ci mancherebbe ancora'.


----------



## JanieJones

Significa "è il minimo che si possa fare", è una frase di cortesia, per esempio: "ma certo che ti aiuto, ci mancherebbe altro/ancora, tu mi hai aiutato tante volte quindi ora tocca a me".


----------



## Werty©

Salve! Mi servirebbe una mano per rendere queste espressioni in inglese.
Infatti, oltre al solito "you are welcome", mi piacerebbe sapere se esistono delle parole che corrispondono a quelle del titolo (di nulla/di niente/figurati/ma ti pare/ci mancherebbe altro/non dirlo neanche).
Per quanto riguarda il contesto: vengono utilizzate come un "prego", dando però l'idea che il gesto o gentilezza che sia stata fatta all'altra persona fosse quasi dovuta.
"Tizio: Grazie per avermi aiutato a sparecchiare!
Caio: Di nulla/di niente/figurati/ma ti pare/ci mancherebbe altro/non dirlo neanche."
Grazie in anticipo per le eventuali risposte ^^


----------



## King Crimson

It's no big deal, don't mention it.


----------



## Curandera

There's a thread here:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=369708

Only a few: 

_It's no problem at all; _
_It's alright; _
_Don't mention it; _
_Be my guest.  _


----------



## Werty©

Grazie, avrei dovuto cercare meglio prima.


----------



## sofi1991

alitza said:


> Well, I'm not saying that this is what your aunt meant, but "ci mancherebbe" is very often used with an ironic connotation. An equivalent phrase in English would be :"Yep, just what we needed " (rolling their eyes). At least my Italian friend always uses it this way. Maybe there are different interpretations in different regions , I can't tell for sure. We'll just have to wait for a native on this one.



7 years later, I answer....never too late!
Anyway, you are right, alitza, but I wouldn't say that is the case. I think that pescara's aunt with "ci mancherebbe" wanted to say: "I'm counting on it! It would be unkind of you if you didn't come"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned "God forbid!"


----------



## Einstein

Paulfromitaly said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned "God forbid!"


Well, now someone has!

Could you suggest an Italian sentence where "ci mancherebbe" would translate nicely as "God forbid!"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Einstein said:


> Well, now someone has!
> 
> Could you suggest an Italian sentence where "ci mancherebbe" would translate nicely as "God forbid!"?



I can tell you how I'd translate this example from the Cambridge dictionary:
_God forbid that his parents should ever find out!
Ci mancherebbe anche che i suoi genitori lo scoprissero!
_


----------



## Einstein

Yes, that fits.

I've also heard "God forbid" translated as "Dio non voglia", but I don't think it's very common.


----------



## johngiovanni

Could Paul's Italian sentence in post 33 be translated as "God / Heaven help us if his parents ever find out!"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> Could Paul's Italian sentence in post 33 be translated as "God / Heaven help us if his parents ever find out!"?



Loosely, yes.


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Paul.  I'll look at this expression again in different contexts.


----------



## Eqmeliten

Xilit said:


> I don't know where you have found this sentence but I believe it is not correct. I would say:
> 
> "Non c'è nulla di male però a parlare con le altre persone, ci mancherebbe, quando si ama non *si* chiude nessuno in una gabbia".
> 
> I would translate it this way: "There's nothing wrong with talking to other people, not at all, when you love someone you do not jailed him/her".
> 
> I hope it is clear enough!
> 
> Ciao


...you do not “jail”...(not “jailed”)


----------



## nightstorm

Elisa68 said:


> Papa' mi compri la moto?
> Ci mancherebbe altro!
> 
> Se e' qualcosa del genere si potrebbe anche tradurre con  _questo e' impossibile_, nel significato di _non credo proprio, dimenticalo_!!!



In questo specifico caso, io penso che "ci mancherebbe" starebbe molto meglio in risposta ad una frase interrogativa negativa, e non per rispondere ad una interrogativa positiva.

Esempio:     
  Moglie: _non vorrai mica comprare la moto a tuo figlio, vero?_
  Marito: _ci mancherebbe altro! _oppure _ci mancherebbe! (_in tal caso è come se il marito dicesse "assolutamente no!")


----------

